# where can I buy Plastisol Transfers in Canada



## adanacc (Nov 4, 2009)

Just wondering where can I buy Plastisol transfers in British Columbia or the rest of Canada  just starting out I have purchased a 15x 15 and am a newbie ' any kind of help sure would be nice thank you


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

I know of three in Canada.


----------

